# HG the ONE for me



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok, I think I may have just got the nod for a new grinder once we have some building work finished later this year. Hoping I'll have enough left to cover an HG one. Currently working with a macap m4 and a gaggia classic. I'd rather update the grinder before sorting a new machine and I'm happy still working with the classic for now. I like single dosing as I only make one or two drinks a day unless we have a few people round. The thought of a bit of effort for my coffee doesn't put me off. HG one seems to give the advantages of large burrs without the retention issues. Any other grinders i should be thinking about. Aware that the bill for an hg one plus import would buy a lot of second hand grinder. It's a wee while off yet so no rush to make a decision. Can someone remind me how much the duty is on an import. I know it's on the delivery cost as well.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

For working out total costs, I find the following website useful http://www.dutycalculator.com


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neil, it will cost you 22.5% on the cost of the HG plus shipping costs.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. Figured it was around that percentage. How do you find yours Patrick? Worth the expense? It's way more grinder than my classic will need but i will upgrade in the future.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Go big or go home bro!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Are you sure hand grinder is for you?

Regards,

T.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm quite happy to hand grind. I'm certainly not willing to fork out for a versalab so for something with big conical burrs that can be single dosed it seems like the only option. My wife's biggest complaint about my current grinder is the noise of the doser, it does seem louder than both out there so I think she'd appreciate the relative quiet! Only a few coffees a day through it as I'm the only coffee drinker in my house so don't think I'd tire of it.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok I'll ask more questions have you tried a HG One or a Pharos? I'm asking as I thought exactly the same as you, but when I got the Pharos in my hands it was such a faff I just couldn't bare it. I understand the HG One is different (less faff), but you still need to do RTD (droplet faff), grind into a bowl and mix the whole lot to pull proper shots.

Regards,

T.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Thanks guys. Figured it was around that percentage. How do you find yours Patrick? Worth the expense? It's way more grinder than my classic will need but i will upgrade in the future.


Really liking my HG - it produces wonderfully fluffy grinds and gets the very best out of my LI. It's easy to dial in after a bit of practise. Obviously, it can't compete with a powered grinder in terms of speed but that's not a problem for me. It's also pretty compact and portable too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Time for your beast to be released Tom!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

In all honesty no. Unfortunately in Northern Ireland I don't get any chance to try these grinders. Only hand grinder i've used is the porlex which takes a bit of effort but I quickly got used to it. I was grinding for aeropress so realise espresso would take a lot more effort. I don't mind a wee bit of faff as its only a few drinks a day. I'm not going to rush in to this and will spend more time reading before taking the leap. Quite happy to consider other options to if anyone has any great ideas.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Time for your beast to be released Tom!!


Lol I can see the wife factor being close to zero with my one

As for the HG One, don't get me wrong, I think it's a good grinder, assuming you are happy with hand grinding, RTD (you might not need it, but even if you do, it's not a massive faff) and mixing the grinds before packing it in the basket.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Really liking my HG - it produces wonderfully fluffy grinds and gets the very best out of my LI. It's easy to dial in after a bit of practise. Obviously, it can't compete with a powered grinder in terms of speed but that's not a problem for me. It's also pretty compact and portable too.


Thanks. Speeds not an issue to me. My current grinder is really slow. Particularly when you have to clear the chute to the doser.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Neill said:


> Quite happy to consider other options to if anyone has any great ideas.


I don't think there's many at this point







it's crazy in my opinion, but it's true. The only other idea would be Versalab, but it's a hit or miss on the quality of the assembly or having to fork out x 2 to get it pimped (even then it might stall sometimes on harder beans so occasional manual help might be needed - yes I'm serious and yes it's ridiculous).

Have a look at HG One work flow videos on youtube, that might give you an idea of what's required to pull a shot.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dsc said:


> I don't think there's many at this point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, will do.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I had an HG One when they first came out. It lasted a week with me. The burr set constantly seized, then a fix came out involving superglue!. I did not keep it long enough to really get to grip with it. One of the most satisfying things is the noise made when you shake the cap against the barrel to disperse any static......very meditatntional.

But, if you drink more than a couple a day, then it becomes a ritual and f-get asking your friends over! I know there is a work around, pre grind for them but whats the point of running a Range Rover on slicks?

Also, how many current owners have the balls to stand up and say they do not publicly like the grinder...apart from me that is!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I think the static issues came rather late for the HG One development group, before someone suggested RTD, there was no clear solution to the static problems on that particular grinder. There was actually a PF holder designed in order to grind directly into a basket, but I think there was something wrong with the fines distribution straight from the grinder, so the PF holder was ditched in favor of the cup / whisk. Even though the HG One is rather popular I haven't really seen a lot of videos of extractions showing how well it pulls.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've seen and used TSK grinders a few times ,it's always made exceptional coffee , fluffy grinds , great if you like to single dose and change beans a lot , easy adjustments and dialling in.

You don't see a lot , if many come up second hand here or on HB , which must be a testament to a degree of happiness by the current owners .

Yeah doing four people's drinks can be a pain, but without sounding rude , with the classic , there is the time lagg to allow you to grind in between anyway . Aesthetically they look great .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> Even though the HG One is rather popular I haven't really seen a lot of videos of extractions showing how well it pulls.


Love a challenge - will put together a clip.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not think there are as many HG One's in circulation as you think. If I had to guess I would say less than 500 units worldwide.....so future development may be limited. If they motorised it that would be a help as it would include those whose coffee regime is to drink a lot!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Love a challenge - will put together a clip.


Good stuff!









Motorising isn't possible without changing the dimensions of the whole thing (ie. making it big) or leaving it as it is with a massive control box under the table.

Regards,

T.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hi Neill

for your stated needs the HG1 is the best grinder available that I'm aware of - I've owned 3 of them (currently just 1 - not for sale)

from what you write it is clear that you are aware of what the HG1 can & can't do, so i think it is a product you will be very pleased with

kind regards

reiss.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I look forward to your video TSK. Reiss, I think you're right. It ticks all the boxes i'm considering important at present. It's good to here from those who have experience with it as trying one out isn't really an option for me. I'll have a look for vids tonight.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

HG One - the movie:camera:


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice music and vid

I've never noticed this, but the shaft on the HGOne seems really thin, can I ask what's the diameter near where the beans sit?

Regards,

T.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> Nice music and vid
> 
> I've never noticed this, but the shaft on the HGOne seems really thin, can I ask what's the diameter near where the beans sit?
> 
> ...


Will measure it tomorrow.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent video TSK. It's a great looking grinder and love the sound of it.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Great video TSK


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Great work TSK. Now how can I talk mrs c_squared into letting me upgrade my machine, ah what the heck, I'll upgrade the grinder while I'm at it too


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dsc said:


> Nice music and vid I've never noticed this, but the shaft on the HGOne seems really thin, can I ask what's the diameter near where the beans sit?


Shaft measures 15mm.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> HG One - the movie:camera:


Beautiful video! Do you really need those 2 drops of water though? What happens if you dont do it?

Also, what is the difference between the 3 different mdoels of HG-ONE currently available?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

The drops of water prevent static. The 3 models are all the same but just have different burrs. There's info on the HG-one site on the advantages of each burr. I think i'd go TiN aftermarket by the looks of it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The HG looks quite good value still. I think I worked it out at about £650 plus whatever UK taxes you get clobbered for. Why would you go aftermarket burrs NEil over te MAzzer ones?


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> HG One - the movie:camera:


How was the shot? It looks good...but, If that shot went through my Silvia...it would not be so good...

I am surprised that nobody commented on your tamping see @ 2:02-it is not level, tilted (to the right) and creates bad channeling @2:24 in video, exactly in that spot...hmm, no one noticed?...don't take my observation badly...Silvia made me do it...had to get a convex Motta tamper


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I actually couldn't see an explanation on the different burrs anywhere on the website?

I dingle dose and only do a few shots a day so I really like the HG-ONE, one day when I have money again...


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I actually couldn't see an explanation on the different burrs anywhere on the website?
> 
> I dingle dose and only do a few shots a day so I really like the HG-ONE, one day when I have money again...


Here's the link- http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/burr-sets/


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The HG looks quite good value still. I think I worked it out at about £650 plus whatever UK taxes you get clobbered for. Why would you go aftermarket burrs NEil over te MAzzer ones?


I know it's there own analysis but here's the link- http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/burr-sets/ Seems to suggest the aftermarket ones come out on top. I think it is still quite good value. Reckon it would be around £800 with shipping and taxes.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks! will give it a read.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Shaft measures 15mm.


All I can say to this is: wait until Martin sees that post


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No comment. ..........


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> No comment. ..........


Come on you know you want to !!!!!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

15mm? I'm surprised, from the deflection calcs I've done that doesn't offer much stiffness, especially on startup.

Regards,

T.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dsc said:


> 15mm? I'm surprised, from the deflection calcs I've done that doesn't offer much stiffness, especially on startup.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> T.


 But it won't be subject to the same startup stresses as an electric grinder and it would also depend upon the material used to make it.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

How the grinder is driven has no effect on what stresses the shaft goes through. Major elements affecting stress would be shaft material (I assumed 316 SS), hardness of beans and the unsupported length of shaft. Easiest way to test deflection would be to set up a DTI on the bottom of the shaft, fill the grinder with beans and start grinding. It's a bit trickier to do on a manual grinder, but still doable.

Regards,

T.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for video tsk, I think I need to buy a HG1 at some point.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Me too. Lottery numbers didn't come in though









I'ms till not sure which of the 3 i'd choose either, maybe aftermarket?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Me too. Lottery numbers didn't come in though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out the student loans company had been "looking after" some of my cash for the last few years and have decided to return it now so that's going towards mine.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Neill said:


> Turns out the student loans company had been "looking after" some of my cash for the last few years and have decided to return it now so that's going towards mine.


Good for you Neil.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Had a look at the website and they have no stock at the moment.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

iroko said:


> Had a look at the website and they have no stock at the moment.


Yeah, I know. I've joined the mailing list. Want to get some building work over with first.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

iroko said:


> Had a look at the website and they have no stock at the moment.


Seems to be back in stock now Iroko if you're interested. I'm not ready to buy yet. Have to get some building work out of the way first.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Only 8 in stock I see


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't forget to get the sweeper added if you order one... very reccomended by me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What's that do? I used to enjoy wiping a brush around the chamber!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Wipes off the static grinds from the chute. You still end up with slight static on the wiper but it's minimal. You can buy it separately and it'll be ~£30 delivered for 3


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie, do you use the water drop technique? I had one of the first ones released and the area I have for coffee is. Ext to the central heating boiler. The static used to be quite bad until one of the pioneers explained how to do this, and it cured the vast majority of my problems.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

No I don't to be honest, I just see it as more faff but each to their own

Have attached a photo of the sweeper in place (minus the chute)


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, I'm interested but like you not quite ready buy yet.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Just checked site only 1 left in stock.


----------

